# I'm gonna need some help



## cwl (May 4, 2008)

Hi guys

I am having some problems with my cheesecake. 
If you cannot view the picture from here, this is the link : 13072008564.jpg - Image - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

1.Why does the sides of my cheesecake get baked more than the center ?
2.Does my cheesecake look too moist ?
3.And why does my crust get so soft after baking ?

*Information*

I baked it at 170 degrees celcius for 48 mins.

For the base crust, i used digestive biscuits with butter and some sugar.
Baked for 180 DC for 10 mins. Turned out fine, but, after baking with the cheesecake liquid, it turned out to be very soft and mushy-like. 
My cake was baked in a water bath and i had wrapped the base well with a foil, could the water have sipped in ? I'm not sure, i highly doubt it.

Any help would be appreciated.
Thank you.
CWL


----------



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

1. All cakes cook faster on the perimeter as compared to the middle because the perimeter of the cake is closer to the hottest and most heat-conducting element in the oven (your metal cake pan). In standard cakes this is seen in the dome that is created when you bake cakes and in cheesecakes it manifests itself in a dark ring or a puffed-up ring (which means your eggs have souffled the cake so it stands taller than the middle). If you want to avoid that I would suggest lowering the temperature of your oven further, to 160C or even 150 and increasing the time to around 1 hour (or until the cake is almost set). Also, you can cover the entire cake and bain marie in aluminum foil, thus guaranteeing that you don't have browning on top.

2. In my opinion if the cake is capable of standing upright on its own without melting then it's not too moist... but to eacht heir own I think.

3. Are you using a springform pan? If so, chances are very good that no matter how many layers of aluminum foil you're using water will seep into the pan, making your crust soggy (which is most likely what happened). Personally I feel the best way to prevent a soggy crust is to bake it in an impermeable cake pan (not a springform), and unmold by flipping it upside down on a sheet of cardboard lined with nonstick paper then inverting it on another plate so you get the crust on the bottom.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Blue has the right of it, mostly. I think.

The cheesecake appears as though, either you were mistaken as to the temp at which you baked, or your oven is fast. Not only are the outsides overly done compared to the center, the top is overly browned. I suggest baking at a slightly lower temperature -- perhaps 160. In fact, bake at 160, dammit!

_*Seizing a Teaching Opportunity*: Home bakers rely very heavily on exact quantity and time measurements; usually, too heavily. Most baked goods are more elastic than you'd think when it comes to measurement and more individually idiosyncratic than you'd believe when it comes to time. _

Rather than baking strictly by time I suggest baking by an empirical measurement. With cheesecake, the advanced method consists of touching the top and rocking the pan to check for jiggle. The top should push back slightly, and there should be just a touch of wobble in the center.

You didn't talk about your cool down procedure. Cheesecakes can be sensitive creatures (like me!). Some people turn off the oven, open the door, and slide the rack forward. This is called "vestibule" cooling, and it allows the cheesecake to equilibrate the residual heat slowly. Another good method is to allow the cheesecake to cool for awhile on top of the stove. In any case, cool slowly and cool completely before refrigerating. "Why do I mention this?" You ask yourself. You did ask yourself, didn't you? Because the cooking looks extremely uneven for a cake baked in a water bath AND properly cooled. There's something cheesy in Denmark, methinks.

Not at all. However, the moisture appears unevenly distributed and the outside, especially at the top, appears slightly curdled -- that is, it looks grainy. Curdling indicates too high a cooking temperature, unevenness suggests both a high cooking temperature and too rapid a cool down.

Somehow, someway moisture found its way to the crust. This either happened as a result of condensation or because water leaked into the pan. Or both.

You haven't described your experience baking. You wouldn't think so, but there may be independent issues with the crumb crust. For instance you may have used too much or too little butter to form the crust. It's not absolutely necessary to pre-bake a crumb crust before filling; and if the crust is filled before cooling it can get quite soggy. Also, it may be a little optimistic to expect a crisp crumb crust, especially for a cheesecake. I suggest first, a slow cool down to prevent condensation; and second, making sure your foil is wide enough to get coverage, and is at least two layers of heavy duty, or three layers of regular.

Good luck,
BDL


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

My springform ;pan broke and I haven't replaced it. So the last two cheesecakes I've made I cooked in a 9 inch silicone pan. I actually really like it. No seepage for the crust, No foil hassles. When thoroughly chilled it releases cleanly though it's a little inverting of things back and forth to do it. 

The only down side to the pan is that it's not as tall so it won't quite hold all my batter. So I make 3-4 mini cheescakes in a silicone muffin "tin" with the extra batterand bake them simultaneously though I remove them early.

Phil


----------



## cwl (May 4, 2008)

Rrrrrrrighto !

Thanks alot guys !
I figured why the sides of the cake was more burnt then the center..could possibly be that i placed the cake too high up to the top so the heat from the sides couldnt really reach the center of the cake ( my oven's heat comes from the right side )

And yes BDL, i'm gonna bake another one at 160 DC !

Oh and Blueicus, if i am going to use a foil to cover the top of my cake to prevent such browning, do i still need to use a water bath ?

The cake shown hasn't been chilled properly, i was too eager to see how my product would turn out =)

After an over night chill, i woke up and try it again...mm.mm.m....very delicious and the cake turned out more firm than the one in the picture.


----------



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

I find that the middle rack of a conventional oven is typically low enough such that there isn't browning on top... but with each oven there can be differences.

If you're going to use foil to cover the cake then a water bath is still needed since it is used to regulate the temperature of the side of the pan (among other things). Cover it as you would a water bath for making custards... just loosely wrap a layer of foil around the whole contraption.


----------



## cwl (May 4, 2008)

Thanks Blueicus, 

I'll try that foil wrap method and post another pic of my cheesecake !:talk:


----------



## cwl (May 4, 2008)

Hi guys, i'm back with another question associated with baking cheesecakes.


I've seen some recipes calling for the cake to be baked at 160 for like 15 mins then set the temp down to 120 and bake for 1 - 1 1/2 hours.

I would like to know your thoughts on this.

Thanks !


----------



## chefraz (May 10, 2007)

We had a hard time with our cheesecakes for the longest time, sometimes they would be too soft in the middle, and the crust would be soft. and I tell you its comes down to this. On a 4 inch high cheesecake pan:
1) the cheesecake should be filled to 1/2 inch under the top of the pan, 
2) not too much butter in the crust.( we add just enough butter to coat the crumbs then bake the crust to set it. then it goes in the freezer to cool.
3) bake at 300 degrees for as long as it takes to get a firm tap on the top of the cheesecake (the vent is open for as long as it's in the oven to keep the temp the same.)


----------



## cwl (May 4, 2008)

chefRAZ, 

what ingredients would u use for a cheesecake batter ?

Could a cheesecake consist of only eggs sugar and cream cheese ?

Or does it need one more ingredient like cream ?


----------



## allexgirl (Jul 30, 2007)

I have been making cheesecakes for years and always use a New York style cheesecake recipe.I beat the heck out of the cream cheese add the sugar and eggs one at a time.Beat good but also don't overbeat it.Add vanilla.
I use a graham cracker crust,butter a little sugar and finely crushed graham crackers.Spray a springform pan(sides also)and bake crust for about 7 mins. at 350.
Cool and add cheesecake mixture.Bake in center of oven at 400 degress for 15 mins.then lower it to 350 or 325.Bake for about 1 hour to 1 hour and 15 mins.Sometimes there even done in 45 mins.depends what oven I am using.
I then leave the oven door ajar with the oven off,for about an hour.Cool on rack and take the ring off the pan an hour or 2 later.I let it cool at room temperature and then place in frig.overnight.Then slide a spatula under the crust and transfer to a plate.
If I add sour cream to the top of my cheesecake I add it 5 mins. before the cheese cake is done.It will finish cooking when the oven is off and the door is ajar.
I add just a little sugar to the sour cream.
Your cheesecake looked like it had pineapple in it????When using pineapple they will be very moist.If I use crushed pineapple,I drain it and then put it in a clean towel and wring all the juice I can from it,toss it with a little flour and add it to the batter.
Hope this helps,this is what works for me.
I sometimes add a seperate pan of hot water and let it sit in the oven while the cheese cake is baking.
Allexgirl
oh..if you send in your recipe...I might be able to help more after reading the recipe you used.


----------

